# Sakura vs Yoruichi



## Jag77 (Jun 4, 2015)

Sakura Haruno (The Last) vs Yoruichi Shihoin (Current 

Location: Open field. 

Bloodlusted.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 4, 2015)

Sakura's super outlier punch + aura of irrelevance = gg.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 4, 2015)

She damaged Kaguya or some shit idk


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 4, 2015)

Imagine said:


> She damaged Kaguya or some shit idk



 always reminds me of this


----------



## Imagine (Jun 4, 2015)

What an excellent gif


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

1st she blind-sided Kaguya someone with 360 degree eyesight
2nd She blind-sided adult Shin who can see with the Mangekyo on the back of his head....


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> 1st she blind sided someone with 360 degree eyesight
> 2nd She blind-sided a guy with a working Mangekyo on the back of his head....



hence her aura of irrelevence

it literally makes her unnoticeable to the enemy until it's too late


----------



## Jag77 (Jun 4, 2015)

LMFAO. 

Oh christ.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> 1st she blind-sided Kaguya someone with 360 degree eyesight
> 2nd She blind-sided adult Shin who can see with the Mangekyo on the back of his head....



357 degrees


----------



## BreakFlame (Jun 5, 2015)

Sakura w/ high end showings (i.e. Kishimoto lets her do something) murders Youruchi based on being roughly the same level physically as Naruto and Sasuke.

Sakura the other 99.9999999999% of the time sobs quietly while asking Sasuke and Naruto to save her. Youruchi awkwardly backs away, unable to deal with the high levels of wangst.

So yeah, Sakura wins.


----------



## Haro (Jun 5, 2015)

Sakura gets killed unless we allow the _Totally_ Legit kaguya blow


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 5, 2015)

Is katsuyu allowed?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 5, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Is katsuyu allowed?



What's Katsuyu going to do that Aura of Irrelevance + Super Outlier Punch can't?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 5, 2015)

If that count as something, Sakura one shotted a guy that hurt Naruto & Sasuke in the last chapter.


----------



## CrimsonAvatar (Jun 5, 2015)

Yoruichi would speedblitz Sakura and she has her own version of the after image technique and if she uses Shunko Sakuras healing won't be able to keep up.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 5, 2015)

CrimsonAvatar said:


> Yoruichi would speedblitz Sakura and she has her own version of the after image technique and if she uses Shunko Sakuras healing won't be able to keep up.



When did Bleach came close to Naruto in term of speed ?


----------



## CrimsonAvatar (Jun 5, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> When did Bleach came close to Naruto in term of speed ?



What happened while i was gone did the OBD lose its sanity?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 5, 2015)

Speed is currently

Bleach <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< OP<< Nardo... which hasn't changed since last year.  If I recall correctly


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 5, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Speed is currently
> 
> Bleach <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< OP<< Nardo... which hasn't changed since last year.  If I recall correctly



I think my high-end for Yhwach was accepted, so subtract about 3 arrows between bleach and OP now


----------



## CrimsonAvatar (Jun 5, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Speed is currently
> 
> Bleach <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< OP<< Nardo... which hasn't changed since last year.  If I recall correctly



It surprises me that the OBD of all places would put Someone over one Piece when I left they hand Luffy soloing Superman at FTL and Bleach was Hypersonic+.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 5, 2015)

CrimsonAvatar said:


> It surprises me that the OBD of all places would put Someone over one Piece when I left they hand Luffy soloing Superman at FTL and Bleach was Hypersonic+.



Mate, Luffy never even came close to soloing Supes . Not even from cartoons since he is like relativistic city level .


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 5, 2015)

> It surprises me that the OBD of all places would put Someone over one Piece when I left they hand Luffy soloing Superman at FTL and Bleach was Hypersonic+.



Dude wrong website/forum.  unless you are from 06-08 where Itachi>> Galactus... and we still consider that some sort of a joke...


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 5, 2015)

wb and admirals could easily defeat cartoon supes


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 7, 2015)

Sakura stomps anyway
better speed, better dc


----------



## Lucy75 (Jun 7, 2015)

Fastest in bleach are mach 300+ the fastest in OP are mach 1900+ and the fastest in naruto are mach 4000+ so pretty much what shade said in regards to speed.

Anyways sakura should win here. Espically if she has katsuyu.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 7, 2015)

Bleach is mach 300+?


----------



## Lucy75 (Jun 7, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Bleach is mach 300+?


There was a recent calc done for the speed of spirit kings arm which made it that fast. It only applies to reactions and combat speed of top tiers minus kenny.


----------



## Alita (Jun 7, 2015)

Sakura should win.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 7, 2015)

Sakura is only getting scaled to mach 70 last I heard.


----------



## Esano (Jun 8, 2015)

@Luccy do you have a link? I thought the Calc was fo ichigo, mid 3 digit. And now arm did his feat even faster no?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 8, 2015)

Actually bleach god tiers are mach 700 now
It is the same principle of ichigo travel only that this time Agent used an absolute low end for his travel speed eliminating the issue of the ichigo paradox and short movement x travel speed shenanigans.
Can't link for shit now but it is one of the few Agent A blogs and is called "here is your stupid bleach upgrade"


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 8, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Actually bleach god tiers are mach 700 now
> It is the same principle of ichigo travel only that this time Agent used an absolute low end for his travel speed eliminating the issue of the ichigo paradox and short movement x travel speed shenanigans.
> Can't link for shit now but it is one of the few Agent A blogs and is called "here is your stupid bleach upgrade"



That's a fitting name and the speed changes are getting annoying at this point.


----------



## Regicide (Jun 8, 2015)

It really should be mach 1660 because of terminal velocity.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 8, 2015)

^this much is truth yeah


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 8, 2015)

Since when was Yoruichi a god tier?


----------



## Jag77 (Jun 8, 2015)

This mach 30 Bleach shit is pretty beyond retarded tbh. 

Also I thought Sakura was MHS?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 8, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Also I thought Sakura was MHS?



She at best has that for reactions, and that's probably being generous.

Anyway, I'd give it to Yuroichi. Even if Sakura has a speed advantage it's at best a marginal one. They're both likely pushing City level (again with Sakura arguably being marginally above.) On thing Yuroichi has over Sakura however is durability, she can take hits on that level while Sakura, from what we know, cant.


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jun 8, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> She at best has that for reactions, and that's probably being generous.
> 
> Anyway, I'd give it to Yuroichi. Even if Sakura has a speed advantage it's at best a marginal one. They're both likely pushing City level (again with Sakura arguably being marginally above.) On thing Yuroichi has over Sakura however is durability, she can take hits on that level while Sakura, from what we know, cant.



Idk. I'd assume Sakura's Durability must be at least close to her DC, as she doesn't tend to destroy herself when she attacks (iirc). Edit : unless that doesn't matter due to the nature of the attacks she uses...idk.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 8, 2015)

LoveLessNHK said:


> Idk. I'd assume Sakura's Durability must be at least close to her DC, as she doesn't tend to destroy herself when she attacks (iirc). Edit :* unless that doesn't matter due to the nature of the attacks she uses...idk*.



It doesn't. She doesn't actually do that with raw physical strength, she focusses chakra into her fist and then releases it all at once upon contact, its essentially a melee range energy attack.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 8, 2015)

What waka said..


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 8, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> This mach 30 Bleach shit is pretty beyond retarded tbh.


well it is not true anymore for god tiers at least
but yeah pretty much any other calc above mach 29 besides soul king one got shut down
i mean there are worse situations like magiverse that lost the only hypersonic calc it ever had being downgraded to faster than the eye can see+


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jun 8, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> It doesn't. She doesn't actually do that with raw physical strength, she focusses chakra into her fist and then releases it all at once upon contact, its essentially a melee range energy attack.



Okay, so she shoots chakra from her fist, which isn't force itself, but hits with an amount of force.

If the chakra is able to hit and transfer force, then would it not work both ways anyway? She throws her punch, the chakra is released, the force of the chakra connects, and then an equally opposite force is exerted onto the chakra which could carry the force, at least some of it, back to her direction?

The further away she is, the more diminished the force that reaches her would be, but...up close...

I don't know. I'm no physicist.  Tell me if I'm just being completely retarded. If I am, then I'll try to stop.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 8, 2015)

> If the chakra is able to hit and transfer force, then would it not work both ways anyway? She throws her punch, the chakra is released, the force of the chakra connects, and then an equally opposite force is exerted onto the chakra which could carry the force, at least some of it, back to her direction?



the only thing going back at her is the shockwave which is going to be miniscule compared to the force the chakra exerted to the target she hit...


----------



## Jag77 (Jun 8, 2015)

Magiverse being reduced to faster than the eye+ is even more retarded. 
Sounds like Lowball.


----------



## Jag77 (Jun 8, 2015)

Also off topic real quick, Is Kumagawa from Medaka Box's book maker screws passive to any kind of durability?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 8, 2015)

> Magiverse being reduced to faster than the eye+ is even more retarded.
> Sounds like Lowball.


of course is lowball
there is absolutely no accepted calc for magi speed
thus the best feats the verse has are masrur  and even other characters blitzing other superhumans which is more than enough to call the verse faster than the eye
just like how mach 29 comes from fucking soul society arc
the fact the authors  don't  write stuff thinking about how to create quantifiables speed feats sucks vs debate wise but that is it  


Jag77 said:


> Also off topic real quick, Is Kumagawa from Medaka Box's book maker screws passive to any kind of durability?


all fiction is far more useful anyway isn't it ?
i mean outright erasing someone from existance>>>nerfing a character skills 90% of time
the only time i can see book maker being more useful is if the opponent has reality warping resistances
and no unless i'm missing something book maker is just a magic screw that needs to pierce to effect his opponent, i might be wrong,tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 8, 2015)

Isn't there sound magic in Magi? Is there any way to use that? or some other attack speed?


----------



## Jag77 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah but can the screw pierce though characters like saaaaay..Grimmjow?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 8, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Isn't there sound magic in Magi? Is there any way to use that? or some other attack speed?


i'm barely outside the first anime season in the manga 
so...maybe
i will look into the volumes i have and see if i find anything but magi is a quite a popular mango in obd and it has regular calcers like sherlock 
of course he might have missed something but i wouldn't get my hopes up


> Yeah but can the screw pierce though characters like saaaaay..Grimmjow?


as i've tried to say i don't think so.
is not like it is a conceptual intangible screw
if it needs to pierce it needs to pierce


----------



## Jag77 (Jun 8, 2015)

I refuse Magi to be in Fairy Tail tier speed.


----------



## Regicide (Jun 8, 2015)

Fairy Tail tier implies that they're roughly comparable.

But Magi is actually a fair bit slower than FT to my knowledge.


----------



## Jag77 (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't recall FT being past Mach 9


----------



## manidk (Jun 8, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That's a fitting name and *the speed changes are getting annoying at this point.*



You never had to experience the JUST FIVE SECONDS Rasenshuriken calc.

I've still got PTSD from all that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 8, 2015)

manidk said:


> You never had to experience the JUST FIVE SECONDS Rasenshuriken calc.
> 
> I've still got PTSD from all that.



I was there for it. It just went up, then down, down, down, up, then all the way down again. It was silly and the shortest time frame which we currently use is silly (it's like 30 seconds or something now I think). At least with Naruto now there's a few other comparable alternatives but they're only for top tiers so that calc still at least puts the faster high tiers at some level of MHS.


----------



## Alita (Jun 9, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> of course is lowball
> there is absolutely no accepted calc for magi speed
> *thus the best feats the verse has are masrur  and even other characters blitzing other superhumans which is more than enough to call the verse faster than the eye*
> just like how mach 29 comes from fucking soul society arc
> ...



Can we really do this? I mean, we don't say that someone who can blitz a mach 4 character is hypersonic, we just call them mach 4+ for example. That is, unless said characters have actual feats of literally moving faster than the eye.


----------



## Hamaru (Jun 9, 2015)

Yoruichi should probably scale to the speed Ichigo used to make it back to SS from the RR. It wasn't his top speed and if Sanders can get his gun to Ichigo's head and then react to his slash, Yourichi should be able to do the same at least. Even if people argue that Sanders was part of a group, it doesn't change the fact that he was able to react in close range.


----------



## Regicide (Jun 9, 2015)

manidk said:


> You never had to experience the JUST FIVE SECONDS Rasenshuriken calc.
> 
> I've still got PTSD from all that.


If I remember correctly, Rasenshuriken/FRS is still the most revised calc we have.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2015)

That was horrible... I still have bad memories on a lot of stuff

- Lightspeed Tsu debate
- Logia intangiability 
- MHS debates
- FRS

back when HST pages were suppose to be 4 pages long and then a lock... but they get to like 20 pages easily


----------



## tanman (Jun 9, 2015)

Naruto characters in general don't really have durability to match their DC. Since they always use either jutsus or raw chakra. The text as much as confirms this as we see characters with huge DC's getting impaled or hurt by significantly weaker weapons and attacks.

(the same applies to Kaguya, her dura doesn't match her DC, and her DC is questionable since she it's absurd to scale her off a single Rikudo jutsu)


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 9, 2015)

Naruto tank his own Bijidama.., All the Juubi jin has also than the same.

Kaguya tank Naruto's 9 rasenbijudama so their Durability is not really in question.. 



> her DC is questionable since she it's absurd to scale her off a single Rikudo jutsu)



It really isn't...


----------



## Jag77 (Jun 9, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong but did Naruto not no sell a moon slicing jutsu to the face?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 9, 2015)

Jag77 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but did Naruto not no sell a moon slicing jutsu to the face?



No, he palmed that one. Still impressive.


----------



## Hamaru (Jun 9, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Naruto tank his own Bijidama.., All the Juubi jin has also than the same.
> 
> Kaguya tank Naruto's 9 rasenbijudama so their Durability is not really in question..
> 
> ...



I believe he was talking about Narutoverse durability as a whole, not the few selected tanks, and in that regard he is right. Most people in the verse can't take much damage, but they have really powerful defense.


----------



## Source (Jun 9, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> No, he palmed that one. Still impressive.



Didn't he take the Golden Wheel Reincarnation head on when Toneri first used it?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 9, 2015)

Source said:


> Didn't he take the Golden Wheel Reincarnation head on when Toneri first used it?



I don't think it was shown if he got hit by that one or just dodged it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 9, 2015)

He came from the crater it caused.
I don't see why would we take a not shown dodging over what is shown
As for the topic a good 70% of nardoverse is a bunch of glass cannon with building+-large building dura and way higher dc output


----------



## TheGloryXros (Jun 9, 2015)

Have there been GOOD subs released for the Movie yet...? All this "The Last" talk just reminded me about the fact that I haven't even watched the Movie yet.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 9, 2015)

I watched in a theater a couple of days ago so hell if i know 
but i think i recall seeing some awkward subs somewhere


----------



## tanman (Jun 9, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Naruto tank his own Bijidama.., All the Juubi jin has also than the same.
> 
> Kaguya tank Naruto's 9 rasenbijudama so their Durability is not really in question..
> ...



Bijus, jinchuriki, and etc are the exception, not the rule.
And even those characters, they only have that durability when their defense is active. Kaguya tanking 9 rasenbijudama is very different from Kaguya tanking a continent level attack. Let alone a Moon level attack.





shade0180 said:


> It really isn't...



It really is, though.

Storytime:
So I'm reading this manga. In this manga, all the characters can use magic attacks. They can also train their bodies to significantly surpass normal physical abilities. The strongest character, Steve, beats another character, Karen, using a very special magic attack that makes a Moon.  Karen has a few really cool magic attacks and some really amazing physical abilities but nothing like that. Now everyone says that Karen can destroy a Moon and it makes sense because we use the word "scale." Do you see where the story kind of got weird?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 9, 2015)

TheGloryXros said:


> Have there been GOOD subs released for the Movie yet...? All this "The Last" talk just reminded me about the fact that I haven't even watched the Movie yet.



No. All that's out is the eng sub for the Korean versions, which is horrible. It constantly gets names and genders wrong (refers to Hinata and Hanabi as "brothers" and "him") doesn't even translate whats being said quite a bit, and at other times translates it in a completely different language.

Unless you're willing to sit through god awful video cam quality their are no reliable subs out yet.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 10, 2015)

> It really is, though.



We aren't really scaling Kaguya to anyone though if that was what you are pointing at.


----------



## beyondsouske (Jun 11, 2015)

I wonder what yoruichi's bankai is like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beyondsouske (Jun 11, 2015)

This is off-topic but isn't muu from magi hypersonic.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 11, 2015)

beyondsouske said:


> This is off-topic but isn't muu from magi hypersonic.


He should but superhuman blitz falls under hiding outlier and blitz troope so the calc got invalidated


----------

